# Free Custom Horse Drawings



## AnnaLover

Here's an example I did a few weeks ago...


----------



## jadeewood

wow, i would love one. have a look on the link and photo and you choose
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket 
^^ this is apache









^^this is lilly


----------



## AnnaLover

Great thanks!
I have Apache's head done.. I finished and now it looks too wide xP Oh well...
I'll post it soon!


----------



## AnnaLover

Okay it might take some time to do Lilly because I am retarded at drawing foals xP But here is Apache.


----------



## AnnaLover

Anyone else want a drawing? I'm borrrreeed!


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow.. I cannot draw a foal Dx -headdesk-


----------



## HorseLove4ever

i want onee!!


----------



## Gee

Pretty Please With A Cherry On Top


----------



## AnnaLover

haha i will get on them ASAP


----------



## APHA MOMMA

OOOHhh I want one please. Is it okay if I do one head shot of each horse? I have Scout and Halo. 

Here is Scout









Here is Halo









Thanks so much.


----------



## AnnaLover

Horselove,
sooo sorry, your little pony is proving difficult to draw Dx I will work on it all night if I have to :wink:
I drew your horse Gee.. though I am not impressed at all -_- I will probably end up redoing it xP
APHA MOMMA, I will try to get to your horsies tonight if I finish with Horelove's! 
here you go..


----------



## AnnaLover

Oops I meant *horse*lover o_o


----------



## HorseLove4ever

haha no problemo =]


----------



## AnnaLover

Omigosh horselover.. I have failed Dx I'm so sorry I can't draw your horse >
Well I did draw it but I might as well have drawn it in a stick figure because it is terrible Dx Sooooo sorry!


----------



## AnnaLover

I'm done with scout.. I'll post him tomorrow


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Thank you and I totally can't wait.


----------



## AnnaLover

Horselover, sooo sorry again! Some horses, I can draw great.. and others.. wow :shock: Dx I feel terrible, i'm so sorry! 
APHA MOMMA, here's Scout. I did Halo but I am not happy with it


----------



## AnnaLover

Anyone else?


----------



## AnnaLover

here's Lilly-
(sorry the scanner made it realllly light


----------



## APHA MOMMA

WOW, I LOVE Scout.  I figured Halo would be a little bit harder to do because she is Perlino. But I still can't wait to see the outsome.  Thank you so so much again for Scout!


----------



## AnnaLover

Thanks  I am still working on Halo!


----------



## AnnaLover

Okay sorry it's so light.. my scanner again xP I did my best hope you like! 
By the way, I'm taking more pictures please!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

LOVE IT, thanks so very much!


----------



## AnnaLover

No problem, glad you like it!


----------



## AnnaLover

Come on, I didnt think i was THAT bad...? Anyone else want one?!


----------



## Equusketch

If you want to draw any one of Mr. O'Malley for me, knock yourself out. I love seeing what other people can do with my horses. Your proportions are genererally really good, and I think you are ready to challenge yourself with more shading and high contrasts. Someone once told me, draw exactly what you see. It has worked well for me. Can't wait to see what you come up with for my black beast. 

Liz


----------



## AnnaLover

haha, thanks! I am hoping that i will get better over the years.. i'm only 12 lol 
I will definitely try Mr. O'Malley!


----------



## AnnaLover

Here's Mr. O'Malley.. I did my very best on him lol 
Hope you like  I tried your advice, thanks so much again!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Oh could you do one of Sonador?


----------



## AnnaLover

Do you like this one any better? I shortened the nose on microsoft paint.. :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover

Here's Sonador


----------



## myhorsesonador

I LOVE IT SO MUCH! thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you possibly do Cody (sketch, signature, anything!) for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## AnnaLover

Thanks myhorsesonador!
Sure angelhorse!


----------



## HorseLove4ever

Its beautiful! i love it!!


----------



## AnnaLover

Hmm i tried Cody but i'm not 100% pleased with it.. let me know if you want me to try again, I won't be offended by the least


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

It's cute, not too bad, but yes, I'd love to see your second go at it!


----------



## AnnaLover

Okie doke i will have a second go soon


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Thank you hon.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Can you try Junior for me?




Or mikey I really like this one!


----------



## Equusketch

Wow, really good job drawing My Moo Man...You have made a lot of improvement already. I like the shadow effects aroundhis muzzle and cheek. Your eyes are looking good too. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## AnnaLover

Angel, hope this one's any better? (I think it is much better) Please tell me if you want me to redo it again, it wouldn't be a problem at all!


----------



## AnnaLover

Thanks so much for the complements Liz, it really means a lot to me!
Junior, I can definitely do both for you!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

GORGEOUS! I just love these pictures though, if you want to do another I wouldn't mind.


----------



## AnnaLover

Thanks Angel, if i get a chance after some other requests i will definitely have a third go on Cody 
Iluvjunior, here's Junior, I will do Mikey tomorrow.. I am not completly sure I like this one, so again, I would be more than happy to redo it for you


----------



## paintluver

Oh could I have a picture of my Romeo please??








Thank you!


----------



## Iluvjunior

awww I love it!


----------



## midwestgirl89

You've definitely got the outlines down. They're fantastic. And your improving each time. Keep it up, look forward to seeing more =)


----------



## equus717

Could you do one of Cutter or Caddo for me? The black and white paint is Cutter my 3 year old filly and the sorrel and white is Caddo my 5 month old stud colt.


----------



## flirt

omg u are really good at them


----------



## fuadteagan

Are you still doing these. Please. I hope you are ....... Your talented


----------

